# look at this cancellation



## kevin dang (Jan 9, 2016)

all uberx request so i accept and cancel hope i dont get deactivated =(

p.s i only do XL/SELECT

uberX is trash


----------



## leadcurescancer (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeh you will, don't do it.


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

Let the requests time out. In my personal experience, cancellation rates matter more to them than acceptance rates.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

kevin dang said:


> all uberx request so i accept and cancel hope i dont get deactivated =(
> 
> p.s i only do XL/SELECT
> 
> uberX is trash


Looks like you have sense enough to do fares that pay. Not a bad take for 13 trips.

Ask Uber to set you up for Select/XL only option. They probably will rather than seeing you do the accept/cancel on UberX.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

kevin dang said:


> all uberx request so i accept and cancel hope i dont get deactivated =(
> 
> p.s i only do XL/SELECT
> 
> uberX is trash


LOL good one, almost looks like my UberPool cancellation rate


----------

